# I adopted a cat



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

He climbed the Christmas tree as we were taking it down. He's a cute little guy. He's 3 months old. I got him from PJ's in Pickering. They said he and his siblings were abandoned at the store by somebody. I tried finding a kitten on Kijiji first but the only ones advertised were purebreds.

He's a great cat. Likes watching TV. Eats like a horse. Even for a kitten. If you put it in front of him he'll just keep taking it. I have to cut him off or he'll explode.

He's not great at burying his poops, and he steps in them and then walks around the house so I've had to wash his paws once already but otherwise he's fantastic.

Anybody else got a cat here?


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

SOO CUTE!!!! What did you name him?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Recently adopted 2 kittens, they are about 4 months old now. It is usually cheaper to pay the adoption fee than to get a "free" kitten, since the first vet visits are done and in our case, neutering was included, although it hasn't been done yet.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Cats are the best!!

I currently have 2 cats ..,marshmellow who i adopted for hubby for his bday a few years ago and squishy cat who I found hit by a car dying just over a year ago ...

Here they are with santa


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

FishHobby said:


> SOO CUTE!!!! What did you name him?


Pepe  which is a nickname for Jose.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

mistersprinkles said:


> Pepe  which is a nickname for Jose.


Awww - cute kitten, and cute name to match. :3


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

Our cat is so large, she has her own atmosphere!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

We have the two I am sure you remember.... Ciddian and Kitty. Lawl.

Cid... being a cat while I am trying to mod.. haha! Don't mind the random crap on my desk.



Kitty Kat, she isnt fond of Cid... 



Love the new cat pablo! He looks like a real sweetheart!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Ciddian said:


> We have the two I am sure you remember.... Ciddian and Kitty. Lawl.
> 
> Cid... being a cat while I am trying to mod.. haha! Don't mind the random crap on my desk.
> 
> ...


Your cats are adorable too, Jess!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

He's obsessed with whatever's on the computer screen.

So I put on one of those "Videos for cats"


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL that is way too cute.


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> LOL that is way too cute.


Not as cute as when I run around the house with my laser pointer tormenting the beast! Of course the fun ends when I run into the walls cause I am watching the cat!

 and I thought I bought a laser pointer for my talks! LOL


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

pyro said:


> Not as cute as when I run around the house with my laser pointer tormenting the beast! Of course the fun ends when I run into the walls cause I am watching the cat!
> 
> and I thought I bought a laser pointer for my talks! LOL


I bought a laser pointer for my cat too. Hilarious.


----------

